# SVPWUTIL.EXE (Toshiba laptops)



## Eerie (Aug 29, 2008)

Is this an essential process? What does it do? I'm unable to find details on this program using Google, and I would like to know whether it's ok to disable this program from Startup.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.file.net/process/svpwutil.exe.html


----------

